# Hausautomation Beckhoff CX9020



## domme (26 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Wir sind gerade dabei unseren Traum eines Hauses zu verwirklichen. Bauen ein Holzrahmenbau als KfW40 plus.

Als Programmierer möchte ich zuhause natürlich auch eine SPS einbauen. 
Bei mir soll es eine Beckhoff CX9020 werden.

Es sollen verschiedene Dinge gesteuert werden- Licht
- verschiedene Steckdosen (TV, Deko, ..)
- Rollläden
- Heizung (Infarotheizung)
- Raumtemperatur erfassen
- Fenster Stellung im EG
- Rauchmelder Status
- ... mal schauen was sonst noch so einfällt ​- :?: Was habt ihr noch so gesteuert / erfasst)​
Wie habt ihr eure Unterverteilung aufgebaut.
Bisher habe ich so geplant eine Unterverteilung mit den Zählern zu setzten (Photovoltaik mit Eigenverbrauch) und dann im Keller sowie im Dachgeschoss einen Rittal Schaltschrank mit der Steuerung bzw Relais, Klemmen, E/A Modulen, Sicherungen, Netzteil zu setzten.
:?: Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Meine Schalter wollte ich mit 4 fach Taster von Gira ausstatten und dann mit 6x2x0,5 oder 6x2x0,8 abfragen. Zu den Steckdosen pro Raum ein 5x1,5, somit hätte ich 1 dauer phase und könnte 2 weitere schaltbar machen. Je nach Raumgröße aus mehrere Stromkreise mit 5x1,5.
:?: Habt ihr das ähnlich?

:?: Wie habt ihr die Raumtemperatur erfasst? Einen PT100 oder PT1000 in den Estrich und dann auf einen Analogeingang?

:?: Habt ihr Bilder eurer Unterverteilungen?

Bei der Beleuchtung bin ich mir auch noch unsicher wie ich diese lösen soll. 
Würde gerne im Wohnzimmer das Licht dimmen, ebenso im Flur (Nachts auf stille örtchen oder nach der Party nach Hause, da braucht man nicht das helle Licht ;-) ).
:?: Mit 0-10V Analogausgang und dann mit dimmern und LED Spots arbeiten?
Habe auch schon von DMX gehört aber damit keine Erfahrung.
:?: Jemand von euch schon mit DMX gearbeitet und kann seine Erfahrung teilen?



Würde mich freuen Rückmeldungen von euch zu bekommen und Erfahrungen oder Ideen auszutauschen.


Gruß
d0mme


----------



## Player-Ben (26 September 2016)

Hallo ,
hier wird schon mal der größte Teil Deiner Fragen beantwortet, auch wenn die SPS eine WAGO ist. 

http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/80526-hasuautomation-mit-wago-sps.html

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2016)

Schau dir mal beim Licht DALI an


----------



## Beckhaus (26 September 2016)

Ich habe bei mir im Haus eine Beckhoff SPS verbaut.

Dabei habe ich mich für die dimmbaren Lampen für die Beckhoff KL2751 entschieden. Das läuft bei mir sehr  gut und ist auch relativ einfach zu programmieren. Alle nicht dimmbaren Lampen laufen über Stromstosschalter.

Zur "Unterverteilung" habe ich auch in jeden Raum 5 x 2,5 legt und habe auch einmal Dauerstrom, einmal geschalteter Strom und den letzten benutze ich für meine Heizung.
Ich habe mein Haus mit elektrischer Fussbodenheizung ausgestattet und in jedem Boden einen PT1000 eingebaut und einen Raumfühler.
Über den Bodenfühler lässt sich die Raumtemperatur exakt einstellen, und es lässt sich wunderbar für jeden Raum die "Wohlfühltemperatur" einstellen.
Die Raumtemperaturfühler an der Wand sind dagegen nur als Viusalisierung zu gebrauchen, ich habe es nicht geschafft in zwei Schlafräumen eine angenehme Temperatur einzustellen, da diese zu träge sind.
Dabei habe ich es einmal über einen elektrischen Heizkörper und einmal über ein Infrarotpanel versucht.
Deshalb würde ich das erst einmal austesten ehe ich ein ganzes Haus so ausstatte.

Wenn Du wie ich dein ganzes Haus elektrisch Heizen willst, dann musst du den Stromverbrauch permanent überwachen, sonst wird es schnell dunkel.
Ich mache das über eine KL3403 und die läuft mittlerweile auch gut.


----------



## domme (29 September 2016)

@Beckhaus
Was für Fühler hast du denn eingesetzt (Wand und Fußboden)? Und wie hast du die Daten in die Steuerung bekommen?


----------



## Beckhaus (29 September 2016)

Ich habe im Fussboden PT1000 Fühler direkt unter den Fliesen in der Mitte von zwei Heizleitern montiert.
An der Wand Habe ich ebenfalls PT1000 Fühler die man Montagefertig in solchen Gehäusen zu kaufen bekommt.
Ich habe die Fühler angeschlossen an Kl3228 Klemmen.
Daneben habe ich auch noch Temperaturfühler in Kombnation mit Luftfeuchtefühlern (in Bad und Küche) mit 0 - 10 V Ausgang
Diese habe ich an Kl3064 angeschlossen. 

Für mich liegt das grösste Problem an den Raumtemperaturfühlern, dass zu 50 % die Temperatur der Wand gemessen wird und daher dem Temperaturempfinden hinterher hinkt.


----------



## domme (29 September 2016)

Ich werde wohl die Temperatur mit 1-Wire erfassen. 
Im Boden sowie an der Wand einen DS18B20 Sensor und dann über einen Raspberry PI die Temperaturen einsammeln und dann zur Steuerung senden.

Welche Beckhoff hast du genau eingesetzt?


----------



## domme (10 Oktober 2016)

Wie ich die Temperatur erfasse weiß ich nun.

Im EG habe ich eine offene Balkendecke, im Wohnzimmer wollte ich zwischen jeden zweiten Balken einen LED Spot einbauen der Waagerecht die Balken anleuchtet. Quasi eine indirekte Beleuchtung erzeugen.
Da ich die LED dimmen will hänge ich nun bei DMX fest. Von DALI bin ich irgendwie nicht so angetan.

Jemand schon Erfahrung mit DMX oder dem DMX4All Controllern?

Suche dafür auch noch passende LED Einbaustrahler am liebsten in RGBW. Dort habe ich bisher welche von Loxone gefunden. Allerdings kostet dort 1 Strahler auch 59€ was bei 14 Strahlern schon eine hübsche Summe macht.
Jemand von euch schon LED Einbaustrahler eingebaut?

Gruß domme


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Oktober 2016)

Beckhaus schrieb:


> Für mich liegt das grösste Problem an den Raumtemperaturfühlern, dass zu 50 % die Temperatur der Wand gemessen wird und daher dem Temperaturempfinden hinterher hinkt.



Dazu hab ich eine Idee:

Vermutlich hat die FB-Heizung eine zu große Leistung für den Raum (Hast Du 2-Punkt Regelung mit FB-Temp-Begrenzung?).
Die Lösung wäre vermutlich, die FB-Heizung leistungsgeregelt zu betreiben. Das ginge recht einfach über eine langsame PWM-Ansteuerung. Es würden keine zusätzlichen Schaltelemente erforderlich, nur etwas Programmieraufwand.
Dann würde die Raumtemperatur sich langsamer dem "Wohlfühlwert" annähern und der RT-Fühler an der Wand könnte leichter folgen. Schmankerl: Wenn Du die PWM's aller Heizungen synchronisierst, kommst Du vermutlich beim Spitzenstrom runter. Als Proportional-Leitwert dient die Raumtemperatur ggf. mit Außentemperaturführung.


----------



## emilio20 (10 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Alarmanlage finde ich ganz wichtig. Hierzu benötigst du an jedem Fenster und Türe einen reedkontakt. Bewegungsmeder im Haus würde ich auch vorsehen. 
Weiterhn finde ich eine Videoüberwachung und eine Zutritskontrolle noch wichtig.

Für indirekte Beleuchtung ist Philips HUE super. Hierzu gibt es eine API


----------

